# Multicore games



## Fockich (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich würde gerne mal wissen welche spiele wirklich 4 oder mehr kerne benutzen. Hab schon google gefragt, doch da bekomme ich nur games von 2011 oder älter aufgelistet. Hoff ihr könnt helfen....
Lg und danke


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2013)

Es gibt aktuell kaum noch Spiele, die maximal 2 Kerne nutzen. Battlefield BC2, BF3, Anno 1404, Anno 2070 sind recht prominente Beispiele.


----------



## Fockich (9. Februar 2013)

Und wie siehts mit spielen für 8 kerne aus?


----------



## Ion (9. Februar 2013)

Zu nennen sind hier auch die Total War Spiele, zumindest die aktuellen nutzen ebenfalls mehrere Kerne.
Die Spiele die in diesem Jahr erscheinen werden denke auch mehrere Kerne nutzen.

Spiele für 8 Kerne gibt es soweit ich weiß keine, von daher ist man derzeit mit einem schnellen 4 Kerner am besten beraten


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Februar 2013)

Also mir fällt kein einzigste Spiel ein was überhaupt ein 4kern cpu nutzt. Mehr als ein Core2dou brauch man nicht.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (9. Februar 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Also mir fällt kein einzigste Spiel ein was überhaupt ein 4kern cpu nutzt. Mehr als ein Core2dou brauch man nicht.



Also das kann ich nicht glauben.
Echt nicht.

Hab ja schon damals zu Erscheinungen von 40k online 3v3 einen wirklich EXTREMEN Unterschied von 2 zum 4 kerner gemerkt. Rest der Hardware war selbstverständlich gleich.


----------



## hendrosch (9. Februar 2013)

Natürlich unterstützt heute fast jedes neue Game 4 Kerne und die meisten Profitieren auch enorm davon. Beispiel BF3 ich glaube das skaliert sogar mit 8 (oder mehr?) Kernen noch aber bei weitem nicht so gut PCGH hatte in einem Magazin mal mit nem Dual-Sockel 2011 mit zwei Xenons gebencht ich gug ma ob ichs finde und irgendwo gabs hier glube ich auch ne Liste.
hab mich geirrt in der PCGH sind keine Spiele gebencht mit den 16 Kernen.
Hier zumindest eine Liste mit Spilen mit ≥  6 kernen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...iele-mit-hexa-core-6-kern-unterstuetzung.html


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. Februar 2013)

Natürlich nutzt BFBC2 oder BF3 vier Kerne und es gibt massig Games, die 4 Kerne unterstützen und wesentlich besser laufen.

Unterscheiden sollte man nur 2 Kerner und 2 Kerner mit SMT. Letzterer hat "vier Wege" und ist gut dabei. Alte Core2Duo CPUs bekommen bei manchen Games dagegen nichts mehr auf die Reihe, was als durchgehend und gut flüssig bezeichnet werden kann.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Februar 2013)

Grafikkarte ist beim Spielen das wichtigste, ein e8400 (Core2duo) mit einer hd7870 reicht heut auch noch dicke aus. Ein mehr Kern CPU taugt in meinen Augen nur bei codieren was, sprich da merkt man mächtig was von, und ja ein 4 Kern CPU bringt mehr als 2kern aber nicht immer, es kann vorkommen das ein 2kern CPU besser skaliert als ein 4kern, genauer gesagt auf dem 4kern sind schlechtere Chips verarbeitet als ein 2kern. jeder CPU ist so gesehen ein unikat. Kommt immer auf die Revision an.


----------



## hendrosch (9. Februar 2013)

In 4 Kernern sind keine schlechteren Chips verbaut sondern einfach mehr/größere.
Dadurch steigt die Leistungsaufnahme und der Takt kann nicht so hoch sein wie bei 2 Kernen mit ordentlicher Kühlung (und bei den neuen einer k CPU) kann das durch OC dann aber ganz schnell behoben werden.
Und ich will mal sehen wie du mit einem e8400 auf BF3 64er Servern halbwegs flüssig Spielen willst. Meine CPU packt nichtmal konstante 60Fps.
Hier hast du deine "ausreichenden" 20Fps. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Battl...ld-3-Multiplayer-Tipps-CPU-Benchmark-1039293/


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. Februar 2013)

@KonterShock
Das ist so nicht korrekt. Wenn das Spiel ein CPU Limit hat(z.b., Multiplayer oder Singlepayer BigMap+massig Ki), bringt die schnellste Grafikkarte nichts. Bin von 8800GTS auf 460GTX(100% schneller) gewechselt und hatte in keinem Spiel auch nur ein fps mehr, weil mein alter Core2Quad@3,4 Ghz gebremst hat. Lediglich die Bildqualität hätte ich steigern können. Erst mit i7 2600 haben sich die fps fast verdoppelt. 
Und schau mal BF3 oder GTA4 PCGH Test, da wird darauf hingewiesen, dass es mit Core2Duo heftige fps-Einbrüche gibt. Der alte core2quad hat nicht das Problem, liefert aber allgemein im Vergleich mit aktuellen Quads deutlich weniger fps.
Selbst die ollen Konsolen haben 3 Kerne + SMT aufwärts und die sind bekanntlich Lead-Plattform.

Für mich ist die CPU am wichtigsten, da sich die GPU leicht entlasten lässt(Grafikeinstellungen). Die CPU dagegen lässt sich in vielen Spielen kaum bis gar nicht entlasten.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Februar 2013)

Hmm stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## 10203040 (9. Februar 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Grafikkarte ist beim Spielen das wichtigste, ein e8400 (Core2duo) mit einer hd7870 reicht heut auch noch dicke aus. Ein mehr Kern CPU taugt in meinen Augen nur bei codieren was, sprich da merkt man mächtig was von, und ja ein 4 Kern CPU bringt mehr als 2kern aber nicht immer, es kann vorkommen das ein 2kern CPU besser skaliert als ein 4kern, genauer gesagt auf dem 4kern sind schlechtere Chips verarbeitet als ein 2kern. jeder CPU ist so gesehen ein unikat. Kommt immer auf die Revision an.


 
Erst stellst du Behauptungen auf, die du dann im selben Satz wiederum aushebelst...


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Februar 2013)

Fockich schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gerne mal wissen welche spiele wirklich 4 oder mehr kerne benutzen. Hab schon google gefragt, doch da bekomme ich nur games von 2011 oder älter aufgelistet. Hoff ihr könnt helfen....
> Lg und danke


 
Gibt doch schon einen thread hierfür: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...iele-mit-hexa-core-6-kern-unterstuetzung.html

Ist sogar angepinnt


----------

